# Help urgently on thyronorm



## pixiepixie (Jul 24, 2015)

Was giving usual medicine of 0.5 thyronorm for my cat with an overactive thyroid but my other cat took most of it, didn't realise she was in, what effects will this have please? Vet closed so can't phone for advice

I mix the medicine in with cat food


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

To be on the safe side, does your vet offer an out of hours service who can advise on this. 

Thyronorm does take a while to build up in the system and loses it's effectiveness when served with food, so I suspect not enough has been digested to make a difference unless your other cat is on a high dose.


----------



## pixiepixie (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks yes just phoned out of hours, not too concerned with side effects as not all the dose would have been taken, his dose is mixed in a plate with a sachet of lick a lix, other issue is that my cat that needs it has missed his dose and now refusing food, he was shivering this morning and tilting his head to the side but was ok after having some white fish, looks to be going downhill again, been on thyronorm 2 weeks now


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

pixiepixie said:


> Thanks yes just phoned out of hours, not too concerned with side effects as not all the dose would have been taken, his dose is mixed in a plate with a sachet of lick a lix, other issue is that my cat that needs it has missed his dose and now refusing food, *he was shivering this morning and tilting his head to the side but was ok after having some white fish, looks to be going downhill again, *been on thyronorm 2 weeks now


I would take your cat to the vet. One missed dose shouldn't cause this. Something else is wrong. Call the on call vet back and get him seen. Woulnd't be fair to kitty to make him wait.


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Thyronorm loses it's effectiveness when given with food, so the chances are your cats hyperthyroidism isn't under control yet. Insert it straight into the mouth, I usually given one dose when my cat is sleepy as she doesn't move around so much then. 

My girls hyperthyroidism was recently out of control and was off her food and had some irritation with her head. It's controlled again now and much better. I'm not sure about the shivering, so I'd talk to vet about that.


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Just looked up shivering and it an be a sign of hypothyroidism, so I'd give the vet a call in the morning. I guess your cat is due to have a blood test soon to check on levels after starting medication, so they may do it a little earlier if medication has had the opposite effect. If so, the level can be decreased


----------



## pixiepixie (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi yes he is due next Thursday for a blood test, shivering again this morning, straight after getting his dose but stopped now, will give vets a phone today


----------



## pixiepixie (Jul 24, 2015)

At vets this evening for check up as they think the shivering is a side effect of thyronorm, what other medicine could he get?


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad you got him an appointment. There are a few others choices, but I think they're in tablet form. Some people go down the route of a thyroidectomy or radiotherapy - very expensive but if you've got a cat that could live a few years it'll balance out. I decided against this as I had a 16 year old cat when diagnosed and didn't want to put her through it. See what the vet says and the next blood test, and then talk over medication with them. 

What dose of Thyronorm is he on? It might have been a case of a bit too much too soon. 

Is your other cat okay this morning?


----------



## pixiepixie (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi he is on 0.5 given twice a day, still off his food a bit but will see what vet says, he is 12 and has other issue with a mass near his kidneys, different vet from before so will get that checked as well

Other cat had no effects from dose thankfully


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

So is he having a full tube twice daily (ie measured to 5.00)?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Lottiecat said:


> Thyronorm loses it's effectiveness when given with food, so the chances are your cats hyperthyroidism isn't under control yet.


Where have you obtained this information from please. When I have enquired about this the only statement regarding giving it with food is that it's efficacy had not been tested with food.

I successfully have given thyronorm with food to my cat for more than a year and his hyper T is completely controlled so I am curious to read about something contrary to my experience and literature I have read.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It works very well in food in my experience.

The only reason the manufacturers advise giving it straight into the mouth is that they've not tested its efficacy in food - but they expect it would.

At least, this is what they told me last time I spoke to them about it. Would also be interested to know if new information is available.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It works very well in food in my experience.
> 
> The only reason the manufacturers advise giving it straight into the mouth is that they've not tested its efficacy in food - but they expect it would.
> 
> At least, this is what they told me last time I spoke to them about it. Would also be interested to know if new information is available.


That's exactly what I understood and my personal experience also. My cat has accepted it on food very well and his hyperthyroid is perfectly under control using this method.

If research has shown that giving it in food is not advisable I would be very keen to see it. My vets have said the same as you ceiling kitty.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It works very well in food in my experience.
> 
> The only reason the manufacturers advise giving it straight into the mouth is that they've not tested its efficacy in food - but they expect it would.
> 
> At least, this is what they told me last time I spoke to them about it. Would also be interested to know if new information is available.


As a matter of interest would Norbrook find it useful to have feedback from users that are adding it to food do you think ? Our vet was using us as a guinea pig for this method as we were the first clients to start using it at their practice (thanks to your heads up on here about it's availability  )


----------

